# Should i be worried



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok. I started my coop 3 weeks ago. With 2 golden buffs within the first week something killed one of them. I added more wire and made sure there was no way for anything to get in. I contacted the farm I got them from and went back and got a rhoad island red the same size as my living buff and he threw in a smaller black and white hen. This was a week ago. This morning I found the small Blake and white one dead. No injurers just laying on the hay The place I got them from had about 1200 birds that are free range that he uses to keep his bee hives free of bugs. Could it be because they were free range and know there are in a coop. I have a big run and a decent size coop. And I wonder we're these birds sick and did they infect the entire coop. My wife can't take anymore death.


----------



## Dustinph (Jul 31, 2012)

How old are your chickens and what are you feeding them right now?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We need to know more. What feed, how much, are you adding anything to the water, how old are they, do they has nasal discharge ect. Pics of the coop/enclosure.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> We need to know more. What feed, how much, are you adding anything to the water, how old are they, do they has nasal discharge ect. Pics of the coop/enclosure.


They are 14 weeks old. Feeding then pellets from rural kink. On real hot days we were adding a Gatorade like powder for chickens to there water no nasal discharge. I also asked the guy I got them from he said I'm the first to tell him about chickens dieing


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry about the death. Some just die for no apparent reason. If it was laying in his back, probably a heart attack.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Were they actively eating/drinking?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmmm I thought I responded to you quote but I dont see it. I am wondering if it could have been an impacted crop. I was under the assumption pellets were for 18 weeks and older.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine are under 18 weeks and have been on grower pellets for 2 weeks.


----------



## vickiw (Jul 23, 2012)

you said these were "free range". Did the owner feed pellets? Or supplement at all? Sometimes free range is more like "ferrel". If he didn't supplement feed with pellets, you could literally be killing them with kindness. (refer to Apyl post)


----------



## Dustinph (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing wrong with pellets. It's just a texture. For 18 weeks bent n grow is fine. Actually you can switch to grow pellet at 8 weeks with no harmful affects seeing as there is actually less protein. When it comes to food the most common mistake is giving too much protein. Too much protein causes deformity do to pre-maturing of the chicken


----------



## Dustinph (Jul 31, 2012)

Dustinph said:


> Nothing wrong with pellets. It's just a texture. For 18 weeks bent n grow is fine. Actually you can switch to grow pellet at 8 weeks with no harmful affects seeing as there is actually less protein. When it comes to food the most common mistake is giving too much protein. Too much protein causes deformity do to pre-maturing of the chicken


Pellet grow* sorry for typo


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Do they innoculate?


----------

